# Old Plastic Dayan 2x2 Review/Comparison



## Galcor117 (Mar 17, 2018)

Why isn’t this a thread?

My initial review (just got one)

It’s definitely smooth and quiet but I’m not sure if it’s “soft” in general. It’s hard to tell, but compared to a new plastic dayan, it’s much smoother and “softer”


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------

